

Three Predictions of Facebook IPO - chalamarc
http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-ticker/three-predictions-facebook-ipo-filing-today-131351038.html

======
taway01
Now is the time to dump facebook. Everyone is sick of it.

------
chalamarc
testing how ycombi works

